# Già solo perché



## Mister Draken

Hola a todos

No logro saber si existe algún matiz interpretativo en «già solo perché».

En un libro de filosofìa sobre la globalización y la inmigración dice:

La globalizzazione viene a mutare il paesaggio e a minare profondamente la dicotomia sovranità e anarchia. *Già solo perché* dilata prepotentemente l’ottica del mondo verso l’illimitato, lasciando affiorare tutti i limiti di una politica ancorata ai confini tradizionali.

Propuesta de traducción: La globalización viene a cambiar el paisaje y a minar profundamente la dicotomía entre la soberanía y la anarquía. *Debido a que* expande prepotentemente la óptica del mundo hacia lo ilimitado, dejando que broten todos los límites de una política anclada en los confines tradicionales. 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## TheCrociato91

Muy buenas @Mister Draken.



Mister Draken said:


> La globalización viene a cambiar el paisaje y a minar profundamente la dicotomía entre la soberanía y la anarquía. *Debido a que* expande prepotentemente la óptica del mundo hacia lo ilimitado, dejando que broten todos los límites de una política anclada en los confines tradicionales.



Tu traducción me parece perfecta, en general.

"Già solo perché" literalmente viene a significar _Ya sólo porque_, como seguramente ya hayas entendido. Por lo tanto, ese "ya sólo" implica que la expresión en su conjunto lleva un matiz ligeramente distinto a los conectores causales "puros y duros" como _Porque _/ _Debido a que_ / _Puesto que_ etc., un matiz que es bastante dificil de explicar.

Ojalá otro usuario italiano te pueda brindar una explicación más clara y eficaz.

De todas formas, te ofrezco una sugerencia con la que intento captar el matiz de la expresión (aunque la manera en que has escogido traducir no está nada mal):

Por cierto, yo personalmente no separaría las frases con un punto, sino con una coma, ya que la oración subordinada causal que comienza por "Già solo perché" se refiere directamente a la oración principal que aparece justo antes.



> La globalización viene a cambiar el paisaje y a minar profundamente la dicotomía entre la soberanía y la anarquía, _ya simplemente en la medida en que_ expande prepotentemente la óptica del mundo hacia lo ilimitado, dejando que broten todos los límites de una política anclada en los confines tradicionales.



Un saludo.


----------



## lorenzos

"ya sólo porque" non va bene?
ops.. incrocio 
Ciao @TheCrociato91 mi pare che gìà solo significhi: ci sarebbero altri motivi ma basta questo. Ad esempio:
- Non vado in quella pizzeria: già solo perché sono sporchi... (e poi sono anche cari e antipatici).


----------



## TheCrociato91

lorenzos said:


> "ya sólo porque" non va bene?



Non saprei, ho dedotto che l'OP non l'abbia tradotto letteralmente perché non gli sembrava che avesse molto senso. Pertanto ho provato a proporre una forma alternativa. Però meglio attendere la risposta.

Scusa @lorenzos, non avevo visto il resto del tuo commento. Sì, a pensarci bene il senso generale di "già solo perché" dovrebbe essere proprio quello che dici tu.


----------



## Ciprianus

TheCrociato91 said:


> Por cierto, yo personalmente no separaría las frases con un punto, sino con una coma...



Ese punto en vez de coma es lo que desconcierta y torna sin mucho sentido todo el párrafo.
Para que tenga sentido yo diría ".*Fundamentalmente porque* expande..."


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciprianus said:


> Para que tenga sentido yo diría ".*Fundamentalmente porque* expande..."



La tuya me parece una solución excelente. Traduciendo de esta forma, ¿pondrías un punto, en lugar de una coma, entre las dos oraciones?


----------



## Ciprianus

Sí, un punto o un punto y coma  ;


----------



## Mister Draken

Muchas gracias a todos. Evidentemente el punto puede ser confuso (y hasta engañoso). "Fundamentalmente porque" parece ser ese matiz que se me escapaba. Y "ya sólo porque" es extremadamente literal... hasta tal punto que suena muy, muy extraño. ¡Gracias!


----------



## palomamapola

Propongo también: _*Ante todo*, porque expande..._


----------



## symposium

"Già solo perchè" significa que puede haber, y hay, otras razones, pero ésta sola ya es suficiente. Quizà se podrìa traducir con: "...anarquìa, aunque sòlo sea por dilatar prepotentemente..."


----------



## Mister Draken

symposium said:


> "Già solo perchè" significa que puede haber, y hay, otras razones, pero ésta sola ya es suficiente. Quizà se podrìa traducir con: "...anarquìa, aunque sòlo sea por dilatar prepotentemente..."



¿Entonces es sinónimo de «sia pure»?


----------



## symposium

Pues no, "sia pure" es sinònimo de "aunque" en el sentido de "a pesar de que", por ejemplo : Non mi fido dei Greci, sia pure pacifici = No me fio de los Griegos, aunque (a pesar de que sean) pacìficos. Non voglio vederlo, sia pure per un minuto = No quiero verle, ni siquiera por un minuto.
En sentido positivo: Voglio essere felice, sia pure per poco = Quiero ser feliz, aunque sòlo sea por un pequeño rato. Aquì la traduciòn es la misma, y en efecto en los dos casos creo que podamos decir que "già solo perché" y "sia pure" tienen un valor concesivo, en que, en mi ùltimo ejemplo y en el tuyo al comienzo del thread, el significado es "pongamos que sea asì, para mi està bien, se lo concedo": que sòlo sea feliz por un pequeño rato, està bien; que entre las muchas razones por las que la globalizaciòn mina etc. sòlo elijamos ésta, se lo concedo, para mi està bien. Asì que, còmo en estos dos especìficos ejemplos "sia pure" y " già solo perché" tienen el mismo valor concesivo, se pueden traducir con una expresiòn española que tenga el mismo valor concesivo, pero esto no siempre es posible. Otras veces tienes que traducirlos con expresiones distintas, segùn el significado.


----------



## Neuromante

¿No es "aunque sea sólo porque..."?


----------



## Mister Draken

symposium said:


> Pues no, "sia pure" es sinònimo de "aunque" en el sentido de "a pesar de que", por ejemplo : Non mi fido dei Greci, sia pure pacifici = No me fio de los Griegos, aunque (a pesar de que sean) pacìficos. Non voglio vederlo, sia pure per un minuto = No quiero verle, ni siquiera por un minuto.
> En sentido positivo: Voglio essere felice, sia pure per poco = Quiero ser feliz, aunque sòlo sea por un pequeño rato. Aquì la traduciòn es la misma, y en efecto en los dos casos creo que podamos decir que "già solo perché" y "sia pure" tienen un valor concesivo, en que, en mi ùltimo ejemplo y en el tuyo al comienzo del thread, el significado es "pongamos que sea asì, para mi està bien, se lo concedo": que sòlo sea feliz por un pequeño rato, està bien; que entre las muchas razones por las que la globalizaciòn mina etc. sòlo elijamos ésta, se lo concedo, para mi està bien. Asì que, còmo en estos dos especìficos ejemplos "sia pure" y " già solo perché" tienen el mismo valor concesivo, se pueden traducir con una expresiòn española que tenga el mismo valor concesivo, pero esto no siempre es posible. Otras veces tienes que traducirlos con expresiones distintas, segùn el significado.



Muchísimas gracias. Estoy muy de acuerdo en que no es posible traducir siempre las expresiones concesivas de la misma manera. Tus ejemplos en sentido positivo y en sentido negativo han sido de gran ayuda.


----------

